
Show HN: Tefter – A Social bookmarking app for individuals and teams - zorbash
https://tefter.io/explore
======
zorbash
Hι folks, Tefter Co-founder here, happy to answer any questions you may have.
We’ve been building this service for a year now and always hesitated to post
about it here.

A list of the most important features of Tefter can be found here
[https://github.com/tefter/tefter](https://github.com/tefter/tefter)

Tefter is our attempt to build a bookmarks manager with social aspects, one
which respects your privacy and you can use it to collaborate in teams. We
were big fans of del.icio.us and still grieve its demise. We aim to make
bookmarking _portable_ by implementing a browser extension and a mobile app.
It’s privacy focused in the sense that you can keep your profile private, you
can export your data and always choose what you share with others.

We appreciate your ideas and feedback!

------
dimkots
I've been a Tefter user from its early days and all I can say is: wow! So
simple yet so powerful! I wouldn't imagine that what I needed was "less UI". I
migrated all my data from Pocket and actually started reading things I had
saved to read later!

For every feature request or bug report I had, the team behind Tefter had an
immediate response.

Keep pushing!

------
pagojo
Hey, can we migrate content from Pocket?

~~~
zorbash
Yes, you can import for either Pocker, Pinboard or the browser.

~~~
pagojo
Super! Just saw that :-)

